# reverse electoplating help me



## leelandbullock (Oct 14, 2012)

ok so here are the questions for it.

1. When is it best to use this method on both scrap jewlery and electronics?

2. what is the mix for gold, silver, platinum, rhodium, palladium..as in what chemical do i bath it in and what percent of what. please no chem things like NHO2S4..i dont understand that.

3. what kind of back yard rig for a power souce could i use, someone said pool pump chlorinator or something. i have a few of those.

4. what do i use for anode for scrap and what is best conductor for the collector..and is it positive for scrap negitive for node..

5. if you only know the bath mix for gold, or silver, or one of the others thats fine too...

and further note...i cant find anyone willing to give up the secret of doing this..or to tell..and my hokes book is still being shipped to me. but due to forums, thanks i found book for 54 plus 10 for SnH.


----------



## nickvc (Oct 14, 2012)

The only reverse plating process that really works is the sulphuric cell, this uses concentrated sulphuric acid 95%+ and a battery charger, this creates persulphuric acid which dissolves the gold by the anode and converts back to sulphuric away from the anode releasing the gold out of solution.Go to lazersteves site he has a video and sells the copper mesh for doing smaller parts. You can use electricity in various ways to recover and refine but they are never a one shot answer,mthey are usually a finishing process to obtain high grade material or a starting process as in the sulphuric cell.


----------



## Geo (Oct 14, 2012)

visit Lazersteve's website and watch his free video's on the subject. while you are there, browse his shopping link for some items you may need to set up your stripping cell. www.goldrecovery.us


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 14, 2012)

All the "secrets" have already been covered on the forum. Every question you asked has been covered. You should first spend a lot more time than you obviously have searching, reading, and studying. Why should we answer the same questions over and over? Our time is as valuable as yours.


----------



## leelandbullock (Oct 14, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> All the "secrets" have already been covered on the forum. Every question you asked has been covered. You should first spend a lot more time than you obviously have searching, reading, and studying. Why should we answer the same questions over and over? Our time is as valuable as yours.



becasue it catches me up to you, and i spend less time stumbling in the dark...and i would answer the question a million times for newcomers who havent researched as much as me or others. so they are up to speed faster..and you know its the nice thing to do..

and btw other poster..i watched the video..i didnt say how to collect the gold...but i figure you percipitate it out of the sulfuric acid...

but i was told you use a steel cathode to collect the gold...not lead which was used in the vidio..and then you would break the gold away from the steel cathode...

but i found two methods of doing this. and how to get the gold out. so the help i did get thank you..and the person i am quoting well..guess what i am thinking.


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 14, 2012)

I see it coming soon.


----------



## butcher (Oct 14, 2012)

leelandbullock, 

If you wish to catch up you should get busy studying, starting with Hokes book.

I have been studying for years and am still studying everyday so you will have to work hard to catch up.

Even if these Guys told you all of the answers You do not know enough at this point to understand all of what they would be saying, you do not know the language or have a background of understanding yet because you have not gained that understanding by studying.

leelandbullock,
Consider yourself lucky to be a member of this forum and be able to have this information available to you, study it while you can, keep up the smart mouth and you may not get a chance to learn.

The give it to me free, why should I have to work like everybody else attitude does not go over well here, if you want something you will have to work for it, we can help you with questions of your study but we cannot study for you.

also look at your attitude, with a smart mouth attitude like that, you could just lose the ability to learn from this forum, you have the opportunity to learn an art kept secret from man throughout history, and get the help from some professionals willing to guide you, if I were you I would put tape over the smart-Elic remarks stick my nose in Hokes book, and say thank-you for help with answering any questions I had from reading that book, or leave the forum and found something I was interested enough in to spend the time to study and learn it.

You have a great opportunity to learn here, if this is what you wish to learn, you will be willing to put in the work required by studying, then welcome to the forum, if you do not care to study or learn then the forum is not the place you wish to be, and if you do not wish to be here you probably will not be long.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Oct 14, 2012)

Of all posts from new people that I read, the ones that irritate me, that seem the most ignorant, are the ones where people believe since this forum exists, they are entitled to immediate answers and one on one training. It's that sense of entitlement.

Do you not realize how special and important this forum is? Can you not understand that the people posting on this forum are giving their time, for free along with proprietary knowledge that was hard won over years period of time? Do you really not have any clue at all how much the information contained in this forum is worth? How much you would have to pay for a help desk that has to do with this subject matter, even if one existed? Can you not comprehend how insulting your reasoning might be to people who do give so much, and ask for nothing in return?

If I were you, I would straighten out my attitude, listen to the good sound advice people are giving you, and move forward from that point on. Stop expecting to be given answers to questions you could easily search for on the forum. 

And stop acting like you are entitled, it's insulting and demeaning. People are not here giving up their time and knowledge to people who haven't even bothered to read anything on their own, specially when that person acts as though they should be answered any question they ask, as if people here were their servant at their beck and call.

I apologize if I offend anyone, but I keep seeing this scenario repeat itself time and again, it gets really annoying. It seems many new people, who have just joined, would rather act helpless and argue people should help them to bring them up to their speed, rather than exerting a little bit of the energy they are asking others to exert on their behalf, and find the answers for themselves. 

Scott


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 14, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> All the "secrets" have already been covered on the forum. Every question you asked has been covered. You should first spend a lot more time than you obviously have searching, reading, and studying. Why should we answer the same questions over and over? Our time is as valuable as yours.





jimdoc said:


> I see it coming soon.





SBrown said:


> Of all posts from new people that I read, the ones that irritate me, that seem the most ignorant, are the ones where people believe since this forum exists, they are entitled to immediate answers and one on one training. It's that sense of entitlement.
> 
> Do you not realize how special and important this forum is? Can you not understand that the people posting on this forum are giving their time, for free along with proprietary knowledge that was hard won over years period of time? Do you really not have any clue at all how much the information contained in this forum is worth? How much you would have to pay for a help desk that has to do with this subject matter, even if one existed? Can you not comprehend how insulting your reasoning might be to people who do give so much, and ask for nothing in return?
> 
> ...



Don't sweat it guys. This same person demanded step by step instructions on my youtube channel from my sulfuric cell video. After his short visit here he is expert enough to have posted a cake recipe on my channel "unmasking the secret". It's not 100% accurate but sure to get others here asking how to clean up their messes.


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 14, 2012)

goldenchild said:


> Don't sweat it guys. This same person demanded step by step instructions on my youtube channel from my sulfuric cell video. After his short visit here he is expert enough to have posted a cake recipe on my channel "unmasking the secret". It's not 100% accurate but sure to get others here asking how to clean up their messes.



I just went and read his comments on your Youtube channel, and that just confirms my feelings about this guy. If I had a bye bye button he would be gone. Guaranteed future problem if he is left to stay.

Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 14, 2012)

He's Gone With the Wind. No more Leland.


----------



## maynman1751 (Oct 15, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> He's Gone With the Wind. No more Leland.


Thanks Chris! Much appreciated!


----------



## madscientist (Oct 15, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> > Don't sweat it guys. This same person demanded step by step instructions on my youtube channel from my sulfuric cell video. After his short visit here he is expert enough to have posted a cake recipe on my channel "unmasking the secret". It's not 100% accurate but sure to get others here asking how to clean up their messes.
> ...


 I do offer great apologies for my actions. I have had alot going on business wise and yes i am totally ignorant to these processes. I am not demanding the answers but a push in the right direction. I have a whole notebook filled to the brim with steps instuctions. Calculations, i am a fast learner, but ive been stressed business is down so im back doing my old trade of truck driving 12 hours a day, while running a break even business, on top trying to break into something that could bring me on top again. 

Ive ordered hokes book and thank you for the help on getting a reasonable price on one. And again sorry for any attitude i do apologize there is no excuse to demean your years of hard work by demanding answers. 

The last time i did chemistry was 2 years of AP chemisty in school. I was amazing at it. And i am so angry at myself for not keeping up so much so i forgot nearly everything. I could make write fourmulate balance and do things that even my teachers had a hard time understanding.. now im back in the dark havig to regain my grasp on everything again as if i never saw the periodic table let alone do formulas.

I am soo very sorry that i demeaned any of you. It was never my intention. Just trying to fast track myself past the middle part.


So again deepest apologies. Leeland bullock aka madscientist...suitable term for my actions i suppose.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 15, 2012)

Skipping the middle part? If your that smart you should realize, skipping in this will only lead to future problems and including possible endagerment. You were given good free advice from the beginning. You chose not wanting to accept those reasons and even gave your opinions of why you were wanting skip the suggestions. I might be old fashioned, but when you start posting questions on processes showing clear ignorance on what has already been said to you. It's almost like a kid back talking. You don't have to even wait for your book. It's downloadable. I even have it on my phone.


----------



## maynman1751 (Oct 15, 2012)

Leeland, I appreciate your show of humility. Apparently the mods. have given you a second chance, which is pretty much unheard of. Take wise advantage of this fact, do your homework and you still may have a chance for success. Few people who are booted get a reprieve!!!!!! Like peacemaker says.....there are no shortcuts! You can't have both ends without a middle.


----------



## oldgeek (Oct 15, 2012)

maynman1751 said:


> Leeland, I appreciate your show of humility. Apparently the mods. have given you a second chance, which is pretty much unheard of. Take wise advantage of this fact, do your homework and you still may have a chance for success. Few people who are booted get a reprieve!!!!!! Like peacemaker says.....there are no shortcuts! You can't have both ends without a middle.



I don't think they have let him come back. He has posted elsewhere that he is using a proxy to change his IP address. He just registered as a new user.


----------



## madscientist (Oct 15, 2012)

oldgeek said:


> maynman1751 said:
> 
> 
> > Leeland, I appreciate your show of humility. Apparently the mods. have given you a second chance, which is pretty much unheard of. Take wise advantage of this fact, do your homework and you still may have a chance for success. Few people who are booted get a reprieve!!!!!! Like peacemaker says.....there are no shortcuts! You can't have both ends without a middle.
> ...




yes it is true. i am under a proxy. but i will do better, and conduct myself better. and maybe showing i can do so will show the mods that i am capable of returning as leeland. and not madscientist. but i came back with a diffrent name but the truth that it is me. becasue i am not going to hide myself.

but as i said i am very sorry. and i will be the person most of you want to see here, not the person you want gone...


but as of the topic.

why with research here and eles where do i get conflicting research.

like on another page i read, that the use of a steel cathode can collect the gold and then you chip it off. the gold is drawn onto the steel for AR refining after. But on the video he uses lead, and the gold gose into the acid over attaching to the cathode.

another person says add glycerine, and another says its useless. i dont want to set up incorrectly, then messing it up. I am more inclined to take the advice from this fourm over other info sites.


----------



## maynman1751 (Oct 15, 2012)

Up till now I have only seen using a lead cathode. It is what is suggested here. Glycerin IS NOT necessary. It was initially advised but has since been revised as not being needed. Sulfuric and glycerin combined can produce a dangerous and unwanted result (Nitroglycerine). "For several years Nobel had been working in Stockholm on developing nitroglycerine as an explosive. He manufactured it by (carefully) mixing glycerol with nitric and sulphuric acids." I don't know what the chances are, but not worth the risk.


----------



## madscientist (Oct 15, 2012)

maynman1751 said:


> Up till now I have only seen using a lead cathode. It is what is suggested here. Glycerin IS NOT necessary. It was initially advised but has since been revised as not being needed. Sulfuric and glycerin combined can produce a dangerous and unwanted result (Nitroglycerine). "For several years Nobel had been working in Stockholm on developing nitroglycerine as an explosive. He manufactured it by (carefully) mixing glycerol with nitric and sulphuric acids." I don't know what the chances are, but not worth the risk.



Yes and thank you, becasue one guy system involves then taking the left over black powder unwashed and adding nitic acid. that could have been abosolute disaster.


----------



## butcher (Oct 15, 2012)

madscientist. 
I cannot speak for others, but for me your not hiding who you are speaks a lot, and your willingness to say that you made a mistake in judgment also means a lot, it is not up to me but I say welcome, but please watch those P's and Q's, if you are allowed to stay, this forum is not like others on the internet.

As for the use of glycerin in the cell, some of these processes were developed by member’s, laser Steve introduced us to this cell, developing it while on the forum in the early years of this forum, developed from industrial processes and patents. (Glycerin was in some of the old patents), its use was later found unnecessary in the concentrated sulfuric acid recovery cell.


----------



## Geo (Oct 16, 2012)

also, adding glycerin to concentrated sulfuric when warm and adding the least bit of nitrate (such as nitric acid) creates a very explosive compound you may have heard of, its called nitro-glycerin. dont blow yourself up. be sure you know what your adding and what the reaction will be before you even start a process.


----------



## madscientist (Oct 16, 2012)

Geo said:


> also, adding glycerin to concentrated sulfuric when warm and adding the least bit of nitrate (such as nitric acid) creates a very explosive compound you may have heard of, its called nitro-glycerin. dont blow yourself up. be sure you know what your adding and what the reaction will be before you even start a process.


Thanks for the info on that. Otherwise it would have been likely id of been hurt severly. But along with hokes. Book i also have chem1 and 2 for dummies coming in the mail. To reteach myself. But thats how i taught myself C++


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 16, 2012)

One reason I banned you was that several members requested that I do so. I have decided to give you another chance, but that's it. Nothing has changed. If you continue to be as annoying as you were before, you'll get banned again and again and again. I also expect an apology from you to Goldenchild.

As far as I know, there is only one patent on this, Mason in 1940. He didn't use glycerin. I used the stripper daily for about 5 years and I didn't use glycerin. I used a 50 gallon tank made of 1/4" mild steel and used the tank as the cathode. There was no visible attack on the steel. Lead also works fine. Even copper would probably work. Whoever first used the glycerin is a mystery but it's definitely not needed. 

The most important thing is to not let the temperature get over 110F and, preferably, not over 100F. Overheating occurs by using too much amperage. When overheated, the solution dissolves things you don't want to dissolve, like the copper screen used as an anode basket for pins and other small parts. When I ran the large 50 gallon cell, I didn't exceed 5 amps/gallon. 

There is no absolute one way to do anything in this business. That's one reason why study and knowledge is so important. The more knowledge you have, the more options you have, and the more options you have, the more easily you can adapt to any situation.

Book knowledge only goes so far. If you don't actually set up a cell and run it, the book knowledge is worthless. There's tons of information on the forum on how to do this. Just study and then go with your best shot, even if it's not perfect. Then, you'll be in a position to ask realistic questions. Sometimes we learn the most by our mistakes.


----------



## madscientist (Oct 16, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> One reason I banned you was that several members requested that I do so. I have decided to give you another chance, but that's it. Nothing has changed. If you continue to be as annoying as you were before, you'll get banned again and again and again. I also expect an apology from you to Goldenchild.
> 
> As far as I know, there is only one patent on this, Mason in 1940. He didn't use glycerin. I used the stripper daily for about 5 years and I didn't use glycerin. I used a 50 gallon tank made of 1/4" mild steel and used the tank as the cathode. There was no visible attack on the steel. Lead also works fine. Even copper would probably work. Whoever first used the glycerin is a mystery but it's definitely not needed.
> 
> ...




DEAR GOLDENCHILD,

I do heartly aplogize for my attitude, agression, and complete lack of respect to you.
I know now this is not something to be just handed to someone who has not researched and preped for the circumstances.
This take years of work and effort to understand and comprehend fully for all situations that may arise.
I greatly respect you and all others who have worked hard to reach your goals in your research of this field.
I know i conducted myself as a child, and it is a offense i which to correct.
If you havent already, i would ask to take down my comments on youtube. because i know this is not something to be
done by someone who dosent know what they are doing without full understanding of the chemicals in which they are using.
my actions could result in the potential injury of innocent people. They need to take the time to research the subject. 
Please accept my deepest aplogies goldenchild. 


also i want to again apologies to everyone here as well.


sincerely 



leeland bullock


i would private message you gold, but i cannot it will not let me with proxy, and my IP still shows as banned. so i cant come in under leeland.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Oct 16, 2012)

As you read the forum you might find conflicting information, but everything you need to make your own decision is here, on the forum as well. For example, there are people who use Urea to neutralize Nitric Acid, this works so long as you are not creating Urea Nitrate. However, if you are following the steps most suggest, carefully, this means you are adding only small amounts of Nitric Acid, thus at the end of the reaction you have only added as much as needed and do not have excess Nitric Acid to burn off.

If you read something that is conflicting and do not understand the direction you should move, it might be prudent to then ask questions. However, if you learn enough, read enough, spend enough time bringing yourself up to speed, you will be able to read the material and make your own mind up what is safe or not. It's always good to ask at that point just to clarify the information and confirm your decision.

I try to do this, I think most of the members on this forum do much the same. And if you conduct yourself in a similar manor, help yourself before you ask politely for help, people here are not only going to help you, but also will appreciate your contributions even if only in the form of asking questions that are meaningful.

I feel the same as Butcher, you didn't try to hide what you have done, you apologized and I get a strong feeling you will conduct yourself in a more professional manor while on this forum.

There is something else I would like to mention just because I see it coming up a lot. You said you are running a business and driving a truck 12 hours a day just to make ends meet, or at least that's what it sounds like. I commend you by the way on your willingness to work and not fold or roll over. The problem I see however is that many people who are in situations where they need money turn to this as a way of getting them out of the hole. This very well could be that vehicle, however, unlike with other things you might be able to do, this takes time to learn, time to actually learn how to make it a profitable business. I am still working on the profitable part, everything I have made up to this point has paid the bills and whatever is left over has gone to purchasing equipment. It hasn't made a profit above and beyond my expenses yet. Not that I have done things strictly in the way if I wanted to make that happen, but even still I have started enough businesses myself to know that this isn't something you can jump right into and make a living at, You have to nurse it along, develop not only your business but your knowledge. If you are counting on this to get you out of a hole, it's going to be awhile before you can actually do that. Knowing this I hope slows you down a little so that you can concentrate on what is important, now, rather than feeling like you need to skip over something to get things going faster. The health risk, the risk of death or creating something extremely unsafe are not only very real, but should be taken very seriously. You could harm or kill yourself, or others as well. And it wouldn't be that difficult to do at all. Please don't let money issues be the catalyst for you driving yourself too hard, too fast, and end up harming yourself.

Scott


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 16, 2012)

Apology accepted. Welcome to the forum. Enjoy!


----------



## madscientist (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you goldenchild, thank u goldpro, i look forwared to my IP an leeland name beingunbanned. So that i dont have to proxy or piggyback backoor my way in plus i feel bad having to go about it this way. But i did it cause i felt terrible for how i acted. Look forward to seeing you all soon

So when i see my name an ip ban lifted ill return. but ill study from my mobil phone as its not locked out.

Thank you all and have a good evening.


----------

